# What's the time you invest in improving your footwork?



## Svemocn1vidar (Mar 8, 2011)

Besides doing it with your students/kung fu brothers in class,how much time do you guys invest in footwork when you're alone? No matter the lineage,which parts of Wing Chun footwork you work on the most?
I understand we have different concepts of shifting and weight distribution,this is not what i'm asking. Simply tell me the time interval you spend on doing it and usually,where?
Cheerz


----------



## yak sao (Mar 8, 2011)

My old si sok told me right from the start that I can't practice footwork too much. He said the more I practiced it early on, the less it would come back to haunt me later.
How much do I practice my footwork? Not enough.


----------



## Svemocn1vidar (Mar 8, 2011)

yak sao said:


> My old si sok told me right from the start that I can't practice footwork too much. He said the more I practiced it early on, the less it would come back to haunt me later.
> How much do I practice my footwork? Not enough.


But i still dont understand the reason why not enough? Was it because you were told to? Or you belive you shouldnt? Or you lack the time to do it?
Regards


----------



## yak sao (Mar 8, 2011)

I feel like I don;t spend the time on it I should. Mostly a time issue. If I were to train 2 hours a day on footwork I know I still would need to train more. I strive for 2 hours a day of training.....I know it's not enough but in the interest of marital harmony It's all I can manage.


----------



## geezer (Mar 8, 2011)

Yak, I'm with you on this. With my screwed up ankles (from old injuries) I can't spend enough time getting my footwork down. I know it sounds stupid, but often when I'm puttering around alone at work or home I walk around doing advancing step, huen bo, stance turning, and so on. Sounds silly, but it helps.


----------



## yak sao (Mar 8, 2011)

geezer said:


> Yak, I'm with you on this. With my screwed up ankles (from old injuries) I can't spend enough time getting my footwork down. I know it sounds stupid, but often *when I'm puttering around alone at work or home I walk around doing advancing step, huen bo, stance turning, and so on.* Sounds silly, but it helps.


 
and here I thought I was the only goofball doing that


----------



## Svemocn1vidar (Mar 8, 2011)

yak sao said:


> and here I thought I was the only goofball doing that



Not at all  It's the same for me. At times,when somebody passes by and is able to see me doing it,i can feel their gaze saying "Lunatic"


----------



## aichis (Mar 8, 2011)

Svemocn1vidar said:


> Not at all  It's the same for me. At times,when somebody passes by and is able to see me doing it,i can feel their gaze saying "Lunatic"



my sister saw me doing that and saying that I am fighting a ghost kung fu..lol


----------



## Nabakatsu (Mar 8, 2011)

When I first started out I was doing 2 hours of footwork training a day. Mostly just advanced stance stepping from the Leung Ting > Emin Boztepe I spose keith kernschpect should be in the middle in there.. anyways!
I practiced the hell out of coordinating my circle step too. And than I added the "oh **** an opponent is right there right now shadow-boxing element" to it.. and that's what I've been doing since, not enough, but I do it all over the place.. waiting for the bus.. at work when I have a second, though I usually just do IRAS.. definitely all over the house, sometimes in the grocery store.. everyone I know talks about how they are doing wing chun in weird places.
Right now my main focus is building up the strength of my kicks, and being able to keep focused up top while still keeping my feet active. That and a butt load of IRAS stance with poon sau/chi sau.
I want to work on making circle step work for me though.. under pressure, I make a minute crab step instead of shifting my weight off on the one leg, drawing back to the center and than shooting forward to regain original line, I've finally got some guys in class who want to spar, and I am insisting upon working heavily on refining some of our random feed drills to the point where the arms are taking over, and not just, oh he's on the outside of my arm, tan sau before even punching! goofiness. Slowly but surely!
edited out some random words that didn't belong, god knows what else is in here!


----------



## chain punch (Mar 8, 2011)

Like Yak, not enough.  At least we are aware of it.  I too sneak in some incidental training such as waiting for the milk in the microwave to ping before feeding the kids.  40 seconds of chaos.  My wife thinks I am a little strange...


----------



## geezer (Mar 8, 2011)

chain punch said:


> ...My wife thinks I am a little strange...


Yeah, well hanging out talking with us ain't gonna help that either. We're all a bunch of WC loonies round here.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Mar 9, 2011)

geezer said:


> Yeah . . . . . . We're all a bunch of WC loonies round here.


 
Hey! I resemble that remark.  Watch what you say, we might have to go to a private (chat) room and see who comes out first.  And the one who comes out first is . . .well, you know. . . . . probably the only smart one.


----------



## ilhe4e12345 (Apr 18, 2011)

im the guy who gets caught in the hallway doing advanced stepping, Pi (Hsing-I), and chain punching the mirror in the mens bathroom........


----------



## zepedawingchun (Apr 18, 2011)

ilhe4e12345 said:


> im the guy who gets caught in the hallway doing advanced stepping, Pi (Hsing-I), and chain punching the mirror in the mens bathroom........


 
And after that, no one wants to mess with you.  See?  Martial arts does work.


----------



## mook jong man (Apr 18, 2011)

Sometimes we'll do it for about 20 minutes before I start teaching a student the main lesson.
Mostly we practicing pivoting , and later mobility in all directions.

Depending who I'm working with , the emphasis could be on maintaining the stance at the correct height , keeping the thighs relaxed , or moving from the waist and making sure there is no leaning.
With more experienced people I will expect them to also maintain an internal contraction as they move around.


----------



## Eric_H (Apr 18, 2011)

In the bagua line I studied for awhile we had the now-passed lineage holder's advice (paraphrased): 

If you can get into bed easily at night, you did not train enough that day. If you fall into bed because you couldn't stand up anymore - you trained enough that day.


----------

